# Fred Thompson



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.michaelmoore.com/words/message/index.php?id=208

http://weeklystandard.com/Utilities/printer_preview.asp?idArticle=13528&R=1136E33842

Interesting articles touching a bit on Fred Thompson's love for the Havana cigar.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

If you're gonna post Moore's letter, you can't forget Fred's response to Michael Moore.






Fred has said that the cigars are a gift he gets from a friend occasionally, and that they will be "properly disposed of."
I figure that means one at a time.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

:r I love the response! :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

dunng said:


> :r I love the response! :ss


:tpd: He's awesome!


----------



## Big_Boy Stogie (Jul 20, 2007)

Fred for prez


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Big_Boy Stogie said:


> Fred for prez


http://www.imwithfred.com/ :ss


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

No one who ducks out of a debate with Michael Moore deserves serious consideration, IMO. What a pussy.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

while I can't say I'm that fond of his politics, that's a pretty f'in funny response from Thompson -- non sequitur; but funny as sh*t.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> No one who ducks out of a debate with Michael Moore deserves serious consideration, IMO. What a pussy.


i agree ... but a funny pussy.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> No one who ducks out of a debate with Michael Moore deserves serious consideration, IMO. What a pussy.


lol, I was wondering how long it would take you to find this thread.

but as The Professor said, even if you don't like his politics, that response is funny. :ss


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> No one who ducks out of a debate with Michael Moore deserves serious consideration, IMO. What a pussy.


:tpd: I thought it was a pretty lame ass response too.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

*I am sorry what this country needs is more cowbell... Walken 2008*


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> No one who ducks out of a debate with Michael Moore deserves serious consideration, IMO. What a pussy.


Can you really debate someone this absurd?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Corona Gigante
> No one who ducks out of a debate with Michael Moore deserves serious consideration, IMO. What a pussy.





borndead1 said:


> :tpd: I thought it was a pretty lame ass response too.


An actor as president, come on....it will never happen. People want more than entertainment when it comes to the preserving the Republic. Right?:chk

Public discourse is always a good thing, thanks for posting.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Why debate Moore? No one but the most hardcore liberals takes him seriously, you only give him legitimacy by affording him that much time. 
If you read his letter it is not a serious request for a debate, it is an exercise to publically take shots at the guy, like a U.S. Senator would ever let a filmaker set the agenda for a debate, no matter what side of the isle he/she is on.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Scimmia said:


> If you're gonna post Moore's letter, you can't forget Fred's response to Michael Moore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great way to SPIN it their Fred!!!!:mn


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> An actor as president, come on....it will never happen. People want more than entertainment when it comes to the preserving the Republic. Right?:chk


umm...Ronald Reagan ring a bell?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I think *tzaddi was being sarcastic.*


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> I think *tzaddi was being sarcastic.*


:bn my bad.....


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> :bn my bad.....


No bad...it's all good in this neighborhood :chk Sorry I haven't had my fill of the dancing chicken

Not so much sarcasm as an attempt to bring levity to the discussion.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> No one who ducks out of a debate with Michael Moore deserves serious consideration, IMO. What a pussy.


Look I wouldn't debate Moore either, especially if I had something better to do like smoke a cigar.

Moore is a fat waste of time, much like his movies. Moore wouldn't have debated on the issues fairly anyway, he would have used the forum to to continue to distort and outright lie about the issues at hand. The man is incapable of any kind of honesty and would have used the opportunity to assail Thompson and anybody else who disagrees with him. In short, he wouldn't have debated the issue, but would have been personally attacked Thompson for not agreeing with him. That is not debate, but a mud-slinging fest.

ATL


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

Mr. Moore does not need any serious attention. If he is the best the Libs and Demos have....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tzaddi said:


> An actor as president, come on....it will never happen. People want more than entertainment when it comes to the preserving the Republic. Right?:chk
> 
> Public discourse is always a good thing, thanks for posting.


Wasn't Reagan an actor back in the 40s and 50s?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

True that, I think his best acting role at that time in history was in *"Kings Row"*.












> In the film, Ronald Reagan's character, Drake McHugh, has both legs amputated by a sadistic surgeon who disapproved of his daughter's obsession with Drake; when he wakes from anesthesia, he utters the line, "Where's the rest of me?" Reagan used that line as the title of his 1965 autobiography.


Let's face it, having a high degree of self awareness and knowing how to wield it is a very good asset for a public servant. Sometimes people call elected officials/politicians "public servants".


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow...for one brief moment I thought the initial posting was about "Interesting articles touching a bit on Fred Thompson's love for the Havana cigar."

Amazing how dyed in the wool Democrats and dyed in the wool Republicans quickly sent this posting south. Heck, I didn't even think the man had laid out his platform and he's already being blasted! And we wonder why only about 50% of the American people vote in key elections. I'm not the poster boy for openmindedness, but good gosh...some of you folks partisanship is oozing out of your skins. 

Gee....Hillary and are Rudi sure do make me fill better when thinking about the future of this country...WOO HOO!!! I'm going out on the porch and think about my higher taxes and to figure out what I'm going to do with my handgun when I can't have it anymore.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Ah, yes. The inevitable comparison with Reagan. Of course, they _were_ both actors.


----------



## forrest (Jul 14, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> No one but the most hardcore liberals takes him seriously


 Nah, bro, we don't take him seriously either 

Not that I'd consider any of the Democrats running liberal in the first place.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

squid said:


> Wow...for one brief moment I thought the initial posting was about "Interesting articles touching a bit on Fred Thompson's love for the Havana cigar."


And why the hell is this joke of a thread in the HABANOS forum?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Just unbelievable! 

For the love of god people, this is the Habanos Forum!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> And why the hell is this joke of a thread in the HABANOS forum?


+1 Eric


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> And why the hell is this joke of a thread in the HABANOS forum?


why not...

Original point being....Moore (like him or not...I could give a damn either way) is getting his chops busted as well as many members of the cigar community that visit this part of CS - while Thompson (like him or not...again I don't give a damn either way) does what ever the hell he wants.

I cannot control the masses and I had hoped it might be a little more civil in this forum...oh well.

EDIT: I never intended to stir the pot with the post - was never, in my mind, about Moore or Thompson....they just happen to be the names in the articles/letters. If a mod wants to move the thread/ delete it/ close it....that is fine and probably warranted at this point.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> An actor as president, come on....it will never happen.


that has happened bofore - hasn't it?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ahhhh..............
Long live politics, religion, sex and rock and roll.:r


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Ahhhh..............
> Long live politics, religion, sex and rock and roll.:r


Man first Fred Thompson and Michael Moore...Now you have to introduce politics, religion, sex and rock and roll...

Stop the inhumanity! :r

Listen, the topic got off course and too involved in the political arena.

To the person who posted initially (sorry...to lazy to look), it was a very humorous read that made mention of Thompson and Cuban Cigars. I always enjoy the comedy of Moore and this letter was no exception. Although it could be interpreted as a stretch, it loosely was related to the Habano forum.

To the person who posted the Fred Thompson response (again, sorry...to lazy to look) it was equally humorous and incredibly witty. Although it could be interpreted as a stretch, being that Fred Thompson was mentioned as having Cuban Cigars and he was *presumably* smoking a Habano, it loosely relates to this forum.

Thanks to the original posters for the humor!:ss


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

y'know, i love big fred - i think he's basically a cool guy. i just don't know if i can take another 4 years of that party...


----------



## Big_Boy Stogie (Jul 20, 2007)

thebiglebowski said:


> y'know, i love big fred - i think he's basically a cool guy. i just don't know if i can take another 4 years of that party...


I don't know if i can take much more or either party. Both sides are becoming less and less conservative.:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> No one who ducks out of a debate with Michael Moore deserves serious consideration, IMO. What a pussy.


And who the heck is Michael Moore? Some self-appointed indy film maker who has made a good living from highlighting (exploiting?) people in need? Moore isn't worth the breath necessary to refute him IMO. :sb


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Ah, yes. The inevitable comparison with Reagan. Of course, they _were_ both actors.


I see once again you use comic's to address a political issue.
Do you have any more pictures books you can use to make a point?


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> And who the heck is Michael Moore? Some self-appointed indy film maker who has made a good living from highlighting (exploiting?) people in need? Moore isn't worth the breath necessary to refute him IMO. :sb


I'm with SmokeyJoe. and the rest of those who, rightly, dismiss Mr. Moore as a pompous windbag who simply shouts louder than everyone else and so gains attention for himself :tg


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> And who the heck is Michael Moore? Some self-appointed indy film maker who has made a good living from highlighting (exploiting?) people in need? Moore isn't worth the breath necessary to refute him IMO. :sb


AGAIN, not about Moore or Thompson....it is about the hypocrisy of the embargo and who it is enforced against. Quit trying to stir shit up. I posted the thread here specifically to debate those points. If you want to gang up on Moore or Thompson take it to the Everything But Cigars forum.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> An actor as president, come on....it will never happen. People want more than entertainment when it comes to the preserving the Republic. Right?


It already happened....Ronald Reagan. This was a man that was loved by both parties. No one screwed with Reagan. Fred Thompson is the closest thing to a "Reagan" president we will see. :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

jgros001 said:


> take it to the Everything But Cigars forum.


I agree, thread seems to be pissing people off left and right.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

jgros001 said:


> it is about the hypocrisy of the embargo and who it is enforced against. Quit trying to stir shit up.


Please, the article itself *IS ABOUT STIRRING SHIT UP*. The embargo and Fred Thomson's smoking Cuban cigars is at best a tertiary issue that Moore uses to slam the Bush administration, drag Thompson down to his level, draw attention to himself and most of all, *to promote his new movie*. Did you read past the first couple paragraphs of the link you posted? Not trying to be an ass, but let's be realistic here. Don't cry foul when people are directly addressing the article YOU posted.



jgros001 said:


> take it to the Everything But Cigars forum.


Where this thread belonged in the first place...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

There has been enough shit stirring.

IHT - i thought f. thompson was a senator before he was an actor?? why do ppl forget that.


----------

